# Trying exclusion diet, Question.



## jamielouise (Aug 4, 2009)

I am just about to start the exclusion diet, as found in Professor John Hunter book IBS solutions.In the exclusion diet it says that I am allowed Rice Krispies, yet it says that I am not allowed Barley. After looking at the ingredients it shows that Rice Krispies contain Barley Gluten in them.Does anyone have any information on this? Can I eat them or not?Many thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would follow the label, not the book. Sometimes ingredients change from when a book was written.I know Rice Chex have a gluten free label on them the last time I bought them so I'd use those over Rice Krispies.All too often anything sweet and sticky has to have something to keep it from getting too sticky and that is almost always something with gluten in it. I know the kid with celiac I lived next door to couldn't have Rice Krispies back in the day as they used wheat flour to keep them from being too sticky.


----------

